# Toro Snow Blower Turned Power Wagon



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

This is pretty neat... must remember that one in case I ever need to re-purpose the old Toro for yard work when snow is melted!

:icon_whistling:



*Snow Blower Turned Power Wagon*

Winter is now gone and it’s time to put away that snowblower. Well, it seems that [SWNH] either didn’t hear the news or thought not using his snowblower for most of the year was a waste of a great resource. No, he’s not using it to blow dirt around, he converted it into a Power Wagon.
A Power Wagon is just what it sounds like, a wagon that is motorized and it is used for moving stuff around your yard. [SWNH] started by disassembling the 2 stages of the snowblower. They came off as a unit with only 6 bolts. Next up, the wagon bed was made, starting with an angle iron frame with a plywood bottom and sides. Two large casters with rubber wheels supports the front of the wagon.


Using the power wagon is easy, fill up the bin and use the snowblower controls to drive the cargo around. [SWNH] says that it steers like a shopping cart. And since the wagon bed is bolt-on, it can be removed and the blower assembly re-installed next winter to take care of that pesky snow.



Snow Blower Turned Power Wagon | Notey


----------



## ztnoo (Nov 26, 2015)

That's actually a novel (to most Americans), but mechanically brilliant way to repurpose a snowblower wheel driven tractor mechanism for another use.
Imagine that thing with a little dump bed with a mechanically operated dumping mechanism......hydraulically or electrically driven? I can think of a least five immediate uses for a machine like that.

Fascinating!
:wavetowel2:


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I will use that idea for grocery cart 500 redo.:wavetowel2:


----------



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

The only reservation I'd have is that the tractor (traction) part of the snowblower is of a relatively light-duty design, engineered to only push the weight of the machine.

It's basically a small wheel with a rubber band on it that spins off a larger wheel that's connected to the motor. As such, once overloaded with excessive weight to "push around", the transmission would probably just lose all traction and the wheels wouldn't move at all. The engine isn't the problem, it's the transmission mechanism that is. That's where I'd expect the Achille's heel to be, personally - although I could be very wrong! :smiley-confused009:


Upon reflecting on it for a bit, I wondered if it would have enough strength to, for example, move a 250 load sitting in that bucket... and I don't think I'd bet on it, lol! (don't forget that a back yard is not asphalted and pushing something on grass/terrain requires even more torque).

Thoughts?


----------



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

You know what'd be really cool? If someone made and actual vehicle out of the traction part of a snowblower, sort of like these "tiller vehicles" :













(again, only feasible if the snowblower could pull the weight!)


----------



## ztnoo (Nov 26, 2015)

Well, as long as you would decide to dedicate a machine to another use........there's always sprockets and chains which could be adapted to the drive train with a little hand's on innovation.
Big horsepower would add immensely to good traction with sprockets and chains.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

i can see a re-purpose for my old ariens blower tractor ! was thinking plow, but a summer tool would be fine by me !


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

these powershifts actually are not friction drive, they have an actual transmission


----------



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

43128 said:


> these powershifts actually are not friction drive, trhey have an actual transmission


Thanks for the info... so I guess it probably would work in this case.

I wouldn't know about Powershifts, I've got a 1977 826. It's 100% old school, lol!


----------



## sixty4 (Dec 21, 2015)

This is the one I built 2 years ago from an old Ariens. It is a friction disc machine and works fine with 250lbs of weight on it even on turf.


----------



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

sixty4 said:


> This is the one I built 2 years ago from an old Ariens. It is a friction disc machine and works fine with 250lbs of weight on it even on turf.


Awesome! Thanks for confirming the friction disc being up to the job. For once, I am glad to have been wrong!


----------

